
Apple as religious experience - donohoe
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/07/the-varieties-of-religious-experience-how-apple-stays-divine/60271/
======
donohoe
Headline borrowed from Kottke.org.

See his summary post:

<http://kottke.org/10/07/apple-as-religious-experience>

